
Is accepting PayPal good enough? - edcr
I&#x27;m trying to launch an mvp and torn over whether having a paypal button rather than implementing stripe or something.<p>If you went to a saas site and they only accepted paypal would you be put off?<p>The doubt in my mind is that it doesn&#x27;t look very professional
======
svens_
I would use Stripe, just because I trust them way more than PayPal and the
conditions are slightly better. There's Stripe Checkout
([https://stripe.com/docs/checkout/tutorial](https://stripe.com/docs/checkout/tutorial)),
it's not much more effort than a PayPal button (unless you're using it like a
donate button).

Whether it looks professional or not depends on your clientele. If your
service is good, whether you're using Stripe or PayPal doesn't matter. I'll
need some convincing to put my card details into forms from other providers
though.

~~~
dbg31415
Given the author is posting the question, that implies he feels there is a
significant challenge to launching with Stripe over PayPal.

While I agree Stripe has more than one edge over PayPal, and that Stripe isn't
that complex to set up -- if getting launched is at stake then PayPal will do
just fine. Learning how to set up Stripe can come later.

------
dbg31415
Short answer: Yes.

